
Why iOS 7 is a Masterpiece of Design - zackkitzmiller
http://www.cultofmac.com/232040/why-ios-7-is-a-masterpiece-of-design/
======
na85
What a sycophant. Not that I'd expect anything less from a site titled "Cult
of Mac"

How is the reader expected to take this as even remotely objective commentary,
as opposed to the quasi-orgasmic fanboy text-spasm that it surely is?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leander_Kahney](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leander_Kahney)

------
jmduke
_Since Apple launched the iPhone in 2007, the general look and feel of
smartphone interfaces has become somewhat commoditized. The new iOS 7
separates Apple from the pack a bit more with a super different-looking
interface. Once this has been on the market for awhile, you’ll be able to tell
from a distance or in an instant whether a phone is an iPhone or not. (This is
true despite the fact that Apple decided to copy the Android animated
wallpaper look.)_

I'd argue the opposite: previous iterations of iOS are much more visually
distinctive than this one. Which isn't a knock against the design language of
iOS 7, but I think its a tricky argument (and certainly one that the author
did not make) to say that this looks _more_ different than WP/Android as
opposed to less.

------
geuis
I was going to point out that I disagree in some parts by sharing a screen cap
of your article viewed in Safari on iOS 7. But that upload from camera roll
appears to be broken.

I've been actively using iOS 7 since first available. Overall, the experience
is good. I'm not going into any specifics because I don't care to violate the
nda on my dev account. (Posting a photo would be fine since the Safari
interface is already public knowledge.)

Safari needs a _lot_ of work. The UI changes are not good. Not good at all.
It's the one app that I really hope Apple backtracks on.

Your article has visual formatting problems and an incessant ad taking up the
top 25% of the screen.

------
SurfScore
Certain people are going to like iOS 7 and certain people aren't. Its been
that way with every single work of art since the beginning of time. Trying to
"make" someone see the beauty in something they instinctively dislike is
pointless.

For what its worth the "common" people (i.e. not the ones that write blogs or
go on Hacker News) seem to generally like iOS 7, and that has always been
Apple's primary market anyway.

I don't like Barbie, but I'm not a girl. Same thing.

------
rdouble
I'm not sure I believe that he's spent much time with iOS 7. There are some
awesome changes under the hood but the overall experience needs a lot of work.
Many of the built in apps that were changed seem like Apple spent about a half
day on them. Safari is a real mess.

------
stcredzero
I've been using iOS 7. I was using Apple Maps in iOS 7 on the drive back
today. With the screen in full sunlight, the UI is still very readable. I
would say it's more readable than the old one. The black letters on the light
background just pop out.

------
37prime
Let's all praise and bash an unfinished software. Just like reviewing movies
based on the promo posters and trailers only.

------
olgeni
It looks quite good, but perhaps it needs angrier shades of "rabid magenta"
(TM) here and there.

